# easy wood tools



## jeff3285 (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a couple of the small easy wood tools and have been buying the replacement cutters from az carbide,,,I guess my question is,,,is these cutters or any others as good as the easy wood cutters,,,there is a big difference in price, ,,or does anyone know of a better place to buy cutters,,thank you


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 11, 2015)

Following for answers.....got one of those tools too!



Scott (piggybackin') B


----------



## greasythumb (Oct 11, 2015)

Big Guy
Productions  has a good price on them eddiecastelin.com/cutters


----------



## Sabaharr (Oct 11, 2015)

I second the motion for Capt Eddie at Big Guy Productions. Best price available on good quality tools and cutters. He even sells the bars so you can make your own handles, if you know anyone with a lathe that can spin wood.


----------



## PSNCO (Oct 11, 2015)

I feel that Cap'n Eddie's and AZ Carbide wear out a bit quicker.  A BIT quicker.  It seems more economical to to buy Cap'n Eddie's and AZ Carbide when they are half the price.  You can always bring a bit of life back to any of them by shapening on a diamond stone.


----------



## hanau (Oct 11, 2015)

Depending on the ones you need and If you want to drive over to Thomasville, I might be able to give you one to try.


----------



## drewdin (Oct 12, 2015)

I tried to go to the link above and it didn’t, work. Here is the updated link, I'm going to try these next time! thanks

Big Guy Productions -


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 12, 2015)

PSNCO said:


> I feel that Cap'n Eddie's and AZ Carbide wear out a bit quicker.  A BIT quicker.  It seems more economical to to buy Cap'n Eddie's and AZ Carbide when they are half the price.  You can always bring a bit of life back to any of them by shapening on a diamond stone.



Agree.  I think there is a noticeable difference between EWT cutters and the others.


----------



## TonyL (Oct 12, 2015)

I also have both , I found EWT to wear a little longer, but not long enough to pay twice (or more ) the price.


----------



## hcpens (Oct 12, 2015)

*Sharpening cutters*

Have you tried sharpening your cutters, I get three of four time the normal usage out of the original cutters from both EWT and Capt Eddies. Takes all of 5 min to do a hand full & I can slice a piece of paper with them when through.

Capt Eddie has a youtube on sharpening the cutters.


----------



## nativewooder (Oct 12, 2015)

Try MSCDirect or Carbide Depot or Google


----------



## gt64155 (Oct 12, 2015)

*Carbide Cutters*

I've seen the 15m Byrd cuttters made for the Sheilex planer heads. They have a 4 inch radius. A 2 inch radius would be better. But, you can buy a box of 10 of these for $30. Anyone tried these or have any experience with them?


Bill


----------



## mmayo (Oct 12, 2015)

I have switched over to AZ Carbide for cutters.  Yes, I agree that the original EWT cutters are a bit longer lasting, but with the price at 1/3 of EWT I am sold.  The shipping from AZ Carbide is also very reasonable.   With your larger orders you may receive great storage boxes that hold 6-8 cutters and some spare screws.  I now have three holding my square, 2" radius and round cutters.  To date I think I have bought 25 cutters from them.

I recently ordered the wrong size square cutters and emailed AZ Carbide for help.  Immediately they shipped me the correct size.  They did this BEFORE I returned the wrong ones. Yes, I mailed the incorrect ones quickly, but that is service and trust that makes me want to stick with them.


----------



## qquake (Oct 13, 2015)

I have the Easy Wood Tools Easy Start Rougher, that I actually put a radius cutter on. Can anybody tell me if I can put 12mm round cutters on it, or do I have to get a different handle?

Round Carbide Insert 12mm (1/2") Diameter - AZ Carbide


----------



## qquake (Oct 15, 2015)

qquake said:


> I have the Easy Wood Tools Easy Start Rougher, that I actually put a radius cutter on. Can anybody tell me if I can put 12mm round cutters on it, or do I have to get a different handle?
> 
> Round Carbide Insert 12mm (1/2") Diameter - AZ Carbide



Anyone?


----------



## boatemp (Oct 15, 2015)

Since it's a round cutter I don't see why you can't.  Nothing to lose by trying it.


----------



## efrulla (Oct 15, 2015)

I use EWT tools and Capt. Eddies cutters.  Have had no issues or complaints about the cutters I buy from Capt. Eddie.

I find myself in the need for a medium size finisher.  I am seriously thinking of getting Capt. Eddies round bar finisher and turning my own handles.  I can get that for about 1/2 the price of the EWT medium finisher.


----------



## qquake (Oct 17, 2015)

temptat said:


> Since it's a round cutter I don't see why you can't.  Nothing to lose by trying it.



I went ahead and ordered one. I'll find out soon.


----------



## ttm7 (Oct 17, 2015)

carbide cutter: yes cuts well nice to own skill level low
original tools work very well some skills to learn 
original tools win hands down on cost.
why the rush to carbide cutters.
the tools we have work very well?
school me; why better, not cost effective/cost effective. lets discuss this


----------



## qquake (Oct 20, 2015)

qquake said:


> temptat said:
> 
> 
> > Since it's a round cutter I don't see why you can't.  Nothing to lose by trying it.
> ...



Yep, a 12mm round cutter fits my EWT Easy Start Rougher handle.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 20, 2015)

ttm7 said:


> carbide cutter: yes cuts well nice to own skill level low
> original tools work very well some skills to learn
> original tools win hands down on cost.
> why the rush to carbide cutters.
> ...





Carbide is nice for many people due to the low maintenance required in owning and using them.  The blade is replaceable, you need ZERO skill in grinding in order to have sharp tools, and they last a reasonably long time between changing edges or buying a replacement.  Also, for those that have some minimal skill, you CAN re-sharpen the inserts with the use of a diamond card file or other similar diamond hone.

Cost to own/use/maintain carbide tools:  high, unless you make your own, low for usage, low for maintenance unless you like to buy a lot of replacement blades.  Extremely high costs if you tend to drop them and shatter the inserts.


High Speed Steel is nice for many people due to the lower cost in initial purchase (compared to commercially made carbide tools).  The various makers and styles available give price ranges between 20 dollars for a set of tools up to 150 dollars for a single tool.  While you can still make your own, making the handle or a replacement handle is still easily done and done often.  Using HSS chisels means that you will have to know how to properly maintain your bevels and edges for appropriate cutting profiles, so the skill required to maintain them is much higher.

Cost to own is higher, because you need additional tools and jigs to maintain your bevels and edges, cost to use is low, once you have everything set up.  Dropping them is not that big an issue ... re-grind the bevel and sharpen and you're good to go, no waiting for shipping.  Cost for maintenance is virtually nothing, once you're set up to maintain your tools.



I should also point out ...

Carbide makes it easy to work extremely hard woods and acrylics ... even metals and stone.

You CAN get away with HSS to work hard woods and acrylics and a few types of metals (aluminum, brass), and only a few types of stone (stick with soapstone and alabaster).  You'll be stopping a LOT to re-sharpen your tools.


----------



## hanau (Oct 20, 2015)

How much clearance on the back side of the cutter and bar? 
You don't want to have the cutting edge touching the bar.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 20, 2015)

For carbide tools, yes, you don't want the bar itself to touch the work piece, so some relief is required.

You want as little metal down there as is needed to secure the carbide bit, but you want to make sure that thing wont go ANYWHERE.

As long as there's clearance below the cutting edge, and room for the shavings to clear the bar, you should be good to go.  Making it look pretty isn't absolutely necessary, but avoiding cuts from handling your tool is a major consideration for leaving smooth surfaces behind.

Also, on the back side of the cutting insert, you don't want that to touch the bar either.  Excessive force or vibration could chip the insert.  You also don't want such a large gap that while you are cleaning the tool off, you gash your hand and fingers open.  I'ld say half a millimeter to 1 mm should be good, but you should still mind those sides and edges .... I prefer grabbing an old paintbrush to clean off my carbide cutters.


----------



## qquake (Oct 20, 2015)

As far as I can tell, the back of the cutter isn't touching the bar. When I first got this tool, I cut my thumb on the side of the radius cutter. I have a habit of raking the shavings off the chisel I'm using with my left thumb. So I took to wearing a tight fitting mechanic's glove on my left hand. It also makes my hand slide easier along the tool rest, as that's how I gauge the depth of the cut.


----------



## ttm7 (Oct 21, 2015)

would seem to me you could do a great job with carbide; use a metal lathe imo


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 21, 2015)

ttm7 said:


> would seem to me you could do a great job with carbide; use a metal lathe imo



You don't use a metal lathe freehand .... the carbide cutters for a metalworking lathe are much different and they are clamped down in place in the feed assembly cross slide.

The torque involved for cutting steel and other hard metals is pretty high.  The cross slide enables one to take extremely light cuts that are just impossible by hand.  If you were to try it, losing control of your tool and having it flung across your shop is a real danger.


----------

